# bu  mu veya buna mı?



## piozaf

*I hope, I don't to annoy or to irrıtate nobody with my simple sentences
But I'm leanr both lenguages, english and turkish, so every correction is good*


Which of two sentences is correct, and whay?

Buna saat gelmelisin.
Bu saata gelmelisin.


Thanks.


----------



## Volcano

*The first is not correct but you can say the second as 'bu saate gelmelisin'

I would say:

Bu saatte gelmelisin - You should come at this hour*


----------



## piozaf

but why 'e' and not 'a' ?

Bu eve,    Bu saatta.

Is it right?


----------



## Qomi

piozaf said:


> but why 'e' and not 'a' form locative?
> 
> Bu eve, Bu saata.


 
It's a pronounciation rule.


----------



## Volcano

piozaf said:


> but why 'e' and not 'a' ?
> 
> Bu eve,    Bu saatta.
> 
> Is it right?



*Yes right,
ev - e
saat - de >> saatte d becomes t because of consonant hardening *


----------



## ukuca

As I tried to hear out loud why "saate" does not follow the general rule (why not "saata"), I noticed that there's a subtle difference between the prononciation of the first "a" and the second one. The second "a" seems like a bit less strong, or more acute than the first one. That could also be a consequence of taking an "-e" suffix. Would you agree?


----------



## Volcano

*Saate doesn't go with the rule because saat is a monosyllabic word*


----------



## piozaf

well, then also these words.....

    at>at-e   at-te    
    af>af-e   af-?e
    ağ>ağ-e   ağ-?e
whereas....

    baba>babaya   babadan

I've got two grammar turkish books but that rule there isn't


----------



## Volcano

piozaf said:


> well, then also these words.....
> 
> at>at-e   at-te
> af>af-e   af-?e
> ağ>ağ-e   ağ-?e
> whereas....
> 
> baba>babaya   babadan
> 
> I've got two grammar turkish books but that rule there isn't


*at - a >> ata, at - da >> Atta

af - a >> afa

ağ - a >> ağa

baba - a >> babaya  y is a combining consonant here*


----------



## ukuca

piozaf said:


> I've got two grammar turkish books but that rule there isn't



The rule we're referring to is called "Büyük Ünlü Uyumu" which has been discussed many times in this forum. You can look it up in your grammar books with this title and you can find some aspects here, by a search.
Roughly it suggests that; a/ı/o/u follows a/ı/o/u and e/i/ö/ü follows e/i/ö/ü
But of course, there are many exceptions.

Check this link out: 
http://www.dilimiz.com/dil/imlakilavuzu/TDK/KUR02_05.HTM
In the last paragraph, you'll see that, your original question "saate" has been given as an example of some words that do not follow the general rule.


----------



## piozaf

I hope, I don't to annoy or to irrıtate nobody with my simple sentences
But I'm leanr both lenguages, english and turkish, so every correction is good



Thanks for link.


----------



## Volcano

piozaf said:


> I hope, I don't to annoy or to irrıtate nobody with my simple sentences
> But I'm leanr both lenguages, english and turkish, so every correction is good
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for link.



*Feel free to ask any question*


----------



## nywcrc

Saat e' una parola irregolare. Viene di arabo. Seconda "a" in saat non si pronuncia come un regolare "a". Ci sono qualche parole che hanno questo tipo di "a". Per esempio: hayal (dream), sosyal (sociale), sadakat (fedelta'). La lettera "a" nelle ultime sillabe, si pronuncia piu' "gentile" o "morbido" diciamo. Come prima "a" in "allora". Nella parola "allora" prima "a" e' piu' gentile della seconda "a" quando pronunciamo, no? 

In Turco, se la lettera "a" viene primo o dopo la lettera "l" si pronuncia "gentile, morbido, dolce" quasi sempre. Un esempio per "a" dopo "l": ahlak (morale). 

Allora, sui suffissi: Se aggiungiamo un suffisso alle parole che hanno "gentile a" nelle ultime sillabe, consideriamo loro come "e".

saat - saate
hayal -hayale
sosyal-sosyale
sadakat-sadakate

Vediamo che tutte le queste parole finiscono con "l" o "t". La parola "ahlak" ha un "gentile a" ma la lettera "l" non e' l'ultima lettera. Quindi:

ahlak - ahlaka

Non posso fare una generalizzata con la lettera "t". Devi fare attenziona alle parole che finiscono con "t". Perche' ci sono gli esempi come la parola kat (piano) :

kat - kata 

Ma non ti preoccupare, ci sono solo qualche parola che finiscono con "t" e ha "gentile a". Quasi sempre puoi aggungiare un "a" come un suffisso dopo "-at".

Sono riuscita a spiegare???

Se vuoi dire: "Devi venire a quest'ora." La frase e': "Bu saatte gelmelisin."

Se dici "Bu saate gelmelisin.", questo significa: "Devi venire a quest'orologio".

saatte: la parola significa "ora"
saate: la parola significa "orologio"

Poi: "y" nella parola "babaya" e' per fare la pronuncia piu' facile. Come "e" in italiano. 

dormire e andare
dormire ed andare. Aggiungimo un "d" dopo "e" perche' sarebbe piu difficile prununciare doppia vocale senza la lettera "d". Questo e' uguale in Turco con la parola "baba":

baba+a = babaya. Aggiungiamo un "y" tra due vocali.


----------



## Artigh

In turco, ci sono due "L" e due "T".

Anche se c'è, è vero, una "a" che si pronuncia più dolcemente, tipo: kâğıt, rüzgâr ecc... ci sono anche dei casi dove non è la lettera "a" che si pronuncia gentile, ma è infatti una di queste 2 consonanti.

per esempio:

"*Salam*" in questa parola la "L" è dura. (Questa "L", se mi ricordo bene,  si chiama "la L russa")

"*selam*" in questa parola invece, la "L" è gentile. (Questa "L" si chiama "L latina")

Pensi che sia la *a* che è gentile nella parola *salam*?

Allora vediamo questa parola:

*Biyoloji*, in questa parola, c'è un suono gentile. Allora, è la "o" che fa questo suono? c'è una *o* gentile? no.  Allora è veramente la *L* stesso che è gentile.

oppure;

*Alp*,  la *a* è prima, allora non può -in nessun caso, influire sulla *L*. E' la *L* che è gentile visto che si dice: *Alpler*

Anche per la lettera *T

*le parole straniere come: saat, dikkat..ecc

Ma non ti preoccupare. Queste parole sono così rare che anche se ti sbagli, non ci sarebbe molto problema =)


----------



## piozaf

Saat e' una parola irregolare. Viene *dall'*arabo. *La* seconda "a" in saat non si pronuncia come un*a* regolare "a". C'è  qualche parol*a* che hanno questo tipo di "a". Per esempio: hayal (dream), sosyal (sociale), sadakat (fedelta'). La lettera "a" nelle ultime sillabe, si pronuncia piu' "gentile" o "morbid*a*" diciamo. Come *la* prima "a" in "allora". Nella parola "allora" *la* prima "a" e' piu' gentile della seconda "a" quando pronunciamo, no? 

In Turco, se la lettera "a" viene prim*a* o dopo la lettera "l" si pronuncia "gentile, morbid*a*, dolce" quasi sempre. Un esempio per "a" dopo "l": ahlak (morale). 

Allora, sui suffissi: Se aggiungiamo un suffisso alle parole che hanno "gentile a" nelle ultime sillabe, consideriamo loro come "e".

saat - saate
hayal -hayale
sosyal-sosyale
sadakat-sadakate

Vediamo che tutte le queste parole finiscono con "l" o "t". La parola "ahlak" ha un*a* "gentile a" ma la lettera "l" non e' l'ultima lettera. Quindi:

ahlak - ahlaka

Non posso fare una generalizzata generalizzare con la lettera "t". Devi fare attenziona alle parole che finiscono con "t". Perche' ci sono gli esempi come la parola kat (piano) :

kat - kata 

Ma non ti preoccupare, ci sono c'è solo qualche parola che finisc*e* con "t" e ha "gentile a". Quasi sempre puoi aggungiare un "a" come un suffisso dopo "-at".

Sono riuscita a spiegare???

Se vuoi dire: "Devi venire a quest'ora." La frase e': "Bu saatte gelmelisin."

Se dici "Bu saate gelmelisin.", questo significa: "Devi venire a quest'orologio".

saatte: la parola significa "ora"
saate: la parola significa "orologio"

Poi: "y" nella parola "babaya" e' per fare la pronuncia piu' facile. Come "e" in italiano. 

dormire e andare
dormire ed andare. Aggiungimo un*a* "d" dopo "e" perche' sarebbe piu difficile prununciare doppia vocale senza la lettera "d". Questo e' uguale in Turco con la parola "baba":

baba+a = babaya. Aggiungiamo un "y" tra due vocali.


*Ottimo!!! 
Mi sono permesso di correggere due o tre cose per essere anche io di qualche aiuto
Le "lettere" "harflar"sono di genere femminile in italiano.
Complimenti comunque! e grazie!!!*


----------



## nywcrc

Prego. Grazie anche a te. E' bello vedere un italiano impara il Turco.


----------



## erbdogan

piozaf said:


> *Ottimo!!!
> Mi sono permesso di correggere due o tre cose per essere anche io di qualche aiuto
> Le "lettere" "harflar"sono di genere femminile in italiano.
> Complimenti comunque! e grazie!!!*




"*Harflar*" is not correct. It should be "*Harfler*"


----------

